# The Unborn



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 23, 2008)

Here

Looks pretty weird. Hopefully it will be scary.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2008)

I though it looked pretty interstong.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 23, 2008)

yea it seems like it might be alright. I hope so, I've been wanting a good scare lately.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2008)

The concept looks intersting, I haven't a lot of modern horror movies these days but they usually dissapoint a lot of people.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll watch it, but why do I fear this is actually "The Haunting of Molly Hartley Part 2: Unborn"


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 26, 2008)

haha, how is the kid that big if he was never born?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2008)

For some reason, there seems to be alot of scary movies coming out soon (The Haunting in Connecticut, My Bloody Valentine 3D, Friday the 13th, etc)


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe one won't disappoint.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 26, 2008)

yea it didn't look too scary, but it has something about it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

I actually laughed when that kid said "He wants to be born now".


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2008)

Im sure it will have plenty of "lol" moments. Still, the trailer looks more interesting than Haunting of Molly Crapley.

I do like the sudden horror surge, although My Bloody Valentine looks "lol" as well......


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

Just looks like another cliche horror movie to me. Creepy kid. Hot teenage girl. Nothing new.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2008)

It probably is, but I love horror so I must see it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 26, 2008)

yea I love horror as well, I will definitely see it


----------



## Leah (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't if I will. It's not really my type of movie.


----------



## juujuu (Dec 31, 2008)

looks kinda dumb sorry.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 31, 2008)

Umm, okay. I understand having the unborn grow up, because well, I don't think a fetus would be that frightening...

But why would it still be a child when the sister is a young adult...did it fail 3rd grade or something?

Looks shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course it will probably be shit.

I'm already preparing what I will say for my review: "the Unborn simply should've remained unborn."

Of course, if it turns out to be good, then I'll have to start from scratch......


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm, okay. I understand having the unborn grow up, because well, I don't think a fetus would be that frightening...
> 
> But why would it still be a child when the sister is a young adult...did it fail 3rd grade or something?
> 
> Looks shit.



They should've made the unborn twin her age, that would be easier to explain because they would be the same age and blah blah blah and it gets rid of that stupid cliche creepy kid.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jan 1, 2009)

yea the age of the kid is weird


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jan 1, 2009)

It seems pretty cool,alittle cliche,but mixed around so it seems kinda original
..Too scary for me,though.

But,I want to know,why is he so big?
I know you can't have a fetus/baby walking around,freaking people out,but really,why is he _that_ old?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks what 8?????


----------



## Vanity (Jan 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I actually laughed when that kid said "He wants to be born now".



Yeah me too but it's pretty disturbing at the same time. lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2009)

Review in sig. Yay!


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Seemed like you mentioned more negative things in your review than positive.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> They should've made the unborn twin her age, that would be easier to explain because they would be the same age and blah blah blah and it gets rid of that stupid cliche creepy kid.



Creepy teens just don't make for great horror characters it seems


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Wanna bet? I'll start writing a horror screenplay with a creepy adult, let's see if that will be up for Oscar nominations. 

*coughPsychohadacreepyadult*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Review in sig. Yay!



So tell me, does this have lots of cameltoe like I've heard? :ho


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wanna bet? I'll start writing a horror screenplay with a creepy adult, let's see if that will be up for Oscar nominations.
> 
> *coughPsychohadacreepyadult*


No, can't be an adult, it has to be a teen with a squeaky voice


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

I could do a teenager. Just watch in 5 years, you'll be seeing Killer Jocks from the High School Island (they kill with acne) up for Oscars.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, I'll be waiting


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> So tell me, does this have lots of cameltoe like I've heard? :ho



Only one or two scenes of that(although the girl is often in her panties).

Yes, my review SEEMS more negative than positive, but that's most movies in general.

It just happens the positive things usually override the negative things. What horror flicks NEED is good direction.

To make a scary movie, you don't need a great script(although the best ones do have great scripts)......but the director needs to make it happen.

I rated "City of the Living Dead" a 3.5/4 Stars.....even though my review of it is old(I dont remember what I said), I could find alot wrong with it. But I love it because what's right with it.

With all that said, my rating of "Unborn" is only a 2.5/4......which means I'd reccomend it only to horror fans(especially of the late PG-13, ghost horror boom).

(as for kids being ghosts)
I'm not scared of ghost kids. They come at me with a knife, I'll just kick them. At the same time, adults are too easy. If I ever do a haunting film, I'm going to be all old school and you won't really see many(if any) ghosts until the end. It will all be implied.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 10, 2009)

If I go see the movie, it will only be because of the girl. She is the same hot chick from Cloverfield.

The kid looks either too old or too young. If he was never born, then why is he a young boy. If he did grow, then why is he not the girls age. Seems like just another cheap badly written horror flick


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2009)

They explain the age issue in the movie. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It began with Nazi experimentations during the Holocaust(based on a real life doctor who did terrible experiments on twins). Apparently he did something to open "a door", and when a kid died......he was taken over. This is why he's a kid.

The movie is already slipping from my mind so my memory might not be working correctly but I think the ghost kid is actually the kid who died in the experiment. He's simply trying to get back to life from another twin.

Once again, incoherant script but at least they bring up that.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> They explain the age issue in the movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Welp, that's a dumb shit reason.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I explained it badly(I hate actually describing movies because I suck at doing so.....just look at my "plot" entries). It makes more sense if you watch it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 11, 2009)

I laughed my ass off through this whole movie.

Rogue Pictures always makes such good comedies.


----------



## KibaChu (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks weird but I'm always game for horror supernatural crap, people that walk and distort there bodies make a movie more freakier, remembers the grudge girl climbing down those steps or sadako climbing out of that well..*runs and hides*


----------



## escamoh (Jan 12, 2009)

this looks pretty bad.

like chee, i also lol'd pretty hard at the "he wants to be born now"
lmao.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2009)

It was actually a pretty good movie, and FYI, they explain everything pretty good, there were some funny parts but not because of bad effects, they were pretty good. Just some of the lines made me laugh because of how sarcastic people were being.


----------

